# Six Gallon Italian Glass Carboy only $34.49, free shipping



## crushday (Feb 6, 2020)

I just bought 10 six gallon carboys made with Italian glass for only $34.49 each. Free shipping for orders over $149. If you’re looking for quality carboys, check out the link below. Get some bottles too to get you to the free shipping point.

I have purchased wine bottles from this company many times when I lived in Montana and was always very pleased.

https://packagingoptionsdirect.com/6-gallon-clear-glass-italian-carboy-30mm-cork-neck-finish


----------



## Rocky (Feb 6, 2020)

crushday said:


> I just bought 10 six gallon carboys made with Italian glass for only $34.49 each. Free shipping for orders over $149. If you’re looking for quality carboys, check out the link below. Get some bottles too to get you to the free shipping point.
> 
> I have purchased wine bottles from this company many times when I lived in Montana and was always very pleased.
> 
> https://packagingoptionsdirect.com/6-gallon-clear-glass-italian-carboy-30mm-cork-neck-finish



Crushday, I was really excited when I saw your post and I was going to order 40 cases of wine bottles from them. However, the "free" shipping is only up to $149 off the shipping charge. So it is really not "free shipping," it is "up to $149 off the shipping charge." Quite a difference as my cost per case of bottles was only $3.75 (that is why I was excited) but my shipping charge per case would have been about $10.50 for a total cost per case of $14.25. 

As an old purchasing guy, I should know by now:

1. There is no free lunch, and
2. When something seems too good to be true, it probably isn't.

Thanks for the post, anyway.


----------



## crushday (Feb 6, 2020)

@Rocky Sorry for the mis-quote... There’s probably a workable solution for you by splitting up your order. Just an idea.

I wish I could change the title of this post...


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 6, 2020)

You might also take a look at bottles from them. 750 ml Antique Green Glass Burgundy Wine Bottle - 3.75 per case. That isn't a typo. I don't need more bottles, have about 20 or 30 cases cleaned and ready to go in the basement already, but wow, what a price. They are located in St. Louis, MO.


----------



## 1d10t (Feb 6, 2020)

This is what I see.

Free ground shipping on orders over $149. No coupon code needed. Discounts shown during checkout.

Ah. I see now. The don't do the disclaimer until after you start the checkout process. Devious.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 6, 2020)

1d10t said:


> This is what I see.
> 
> Free ground shipping on orders over $149. No coupon code needed. Discounts shown during checkout.



Yeah, that it is what it _says, _and it appears to be true as long as shipping is less than $149. I put in 6 carboys, and the estimated shipping showed two numbers: an "undiscounted" number of about $80, and a discounted number of $0. (YES! Free shipping!) But when I put in 40 cases of bottles, like Rocky said, the estimated shipping numbers were: an "undiscounted" number of about $800, and a discounted number of about $650.

It is confusing that they seem to use $149 in two different ways...


----------



## 1d10t (Feb 6, 2020)

crushday said:


> I just bought 10 six gallon carboys made with Italian glass for only $34.49 each. Free shipping for orders over $149. If you’re looking for quality carboys, check out the link below. Get some bottles too to get you to the free shipping point.



OK. You DID buy at that price? You went through the checkout and got 'free shipping'? At what point did they say it would be free?


----------



## 1d10t (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm getting no shipping discount on just the bottles.  I can get carboys for less than that locally)


----------



## Rocky (Feb 6, 2020)

I just sent this to Crushday. Evidently, they have several warehouses and various products are shipped from different warehouses. Delivery costs depend on weight and distance shipped. If you live in California, you could get a good deal on the bottles. I don't.

_"Hi Crush, I called them back because you obviously did not pay shipping. I was told that the carboys come out of the Atlanta warehouse and the bottles come out a California warehouse. Further, I was told shipping costs are determined by weight and distance. I am in central Ohio and that is about 2500 miles from California. I don't know where you are but the shipping cost from Atlanta to you must have been less than $149. That is all I can figure. 

I am very happy that this worked out for you."_


----------



## crushday (Feb 6, 2020)

1d10t said:


> I'm getting no shipping discount on just the bottles.  I can get carboys for less than that locally)


I, too, can get carboys cheaper ($33, each) at my LHBS. But, they are Chinese. These are Italian.


----------



## crushday (Feb 7, 2020)

1d10t said:


> OK. You DID buy at that price? You went through the checkout and got 'free shipping'? At what point did they say it would be free?


I didn’t even question it since I knew my order would exceed the $149 barrier.

Here is my order:

*Name* *Price* *Quantity* *Total*
6 Gallon Clear Glass Italian Carboy - 30 mm Cork Neck Finish
SKU: 015496
Shipped From: Forest Park, GA $34.49/piece 10 $344.90
*Sub-Total:* *$344.90
Shipping:* *$0.00
Tax:* *$32.08
Order Total:* *$376.98*



IMPORTANT LINKS FAQ | Contact Us | Returns
Copyright © 2020 TricorBraun . All rights reserved


----------



## crushday (Feb 7, 2020)

And, here’s my shipping confirmation:

Hello George!

Good news! The following items from your order have shipped. If your items are shipping from multiple warehouses, you will receive multiple shipping notifications with different tracking information.

Here's your tracking number: 777704807218

Order Number: 214195
Order Details: https://packagingoptionsdirect.com/orderdetails/214195
Date Ordered: Wednesday, February 5, 2020


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 7, 2020)

Rocky said:


> Crushday, I was really excited when I saw your post and I was going to order 40 cases of wine bottles from them. However, the "free" shipping is only up to $149 off the shipping charge. So it is really not "free shipping," it is "up to $149 off the shipping charge." Quite a difference as my cost per case of bottles was only $3.75 (that is why I was excited) but my shipping charge per case would have been about $10.50 for a total cost per case of $14.25.
> 
> As an old purchasing guy, I should know by now:
> 
> ...



40 cases, i just got my DNA TEST BACK, guess what rocky we are very close kin, now all i need is your address, beings we are family,,,, lol WELCOME TO OUR FAMILY KINDA LIKE 2 & 1/2 MEN you charlie me a straight alan,


----------



## Alibi Wines (Feb 7, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> You might also take a look at bottles from them. 750 ml Antique Green Glass Burgundy Wine Bottle - 3.75 per case. That isn't a typo. I don't need more bottles, have about 20 or 30 cases cleaned and ready to go in the basement already, but wow, what a price. They are located in St. Louis, MO.


I'm very close to you, in Wentzville. Is it possible to local pickup to avoid shipping altogether?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2020)

They show that local pick up is available at no cost. Below is an excerpt from the order I was attempting to place.

*Estimate shipping*
Enter your destination to get a shipping estimate. Actual price may vary depending on your exact delivery address and any additional surcharges. FedEx Express shipments will ship within the next business day.

Free ground shipping on orders over $149. No coupon code needed. Discounts shown during checkout.

For sample orders less than $5, please give us a call at 855-754-3728 and we will provide a one-time use discount code to help cover shipping costs.


* FedEx Ground ($718.94) $569.94 *
* LTL Freight ($947.70) $798.70 *
*Pick up your items at the warehouse*
* Customer Pickup ($0.00) *


----------



## Alibi Wines (Feb 7, 2020)

I filled out an order for 60 cases of splits. They ship out of Ca. Still $380 shipping after discount.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 7, 2020)

Alibi Wines said:


> I'm very close to you, in Wentzville. Is it possible to local pickup to avoid shipping altogether?



Yes, you can do local pickup with them, I think the pickup point is in the 270/70 St. Charles Rock Road area. One of my friends owns/runs a commercial winery out in New Haven and has mentioned it to me a few times for getting bottles.

Unrelated Note, you might be interested in the Wine Club I am a member of. Mostly home makers, with a couple of commercial guys. We meet out in Warrenton 2nd Thursday of the month. Hit me up with a PM, if you would like more information.


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 19, 2020)

Rocky said:


> I just sent this to Crushday. Evidently, they have several warehouses and various products are shipped from different warehouses. Delivery costs depend on weight and distance shipped. If you live in California, you could get a good deal on the bottles. I don't.
> 
> _"Hi Crush, I called them back because you obviously did not pay shipping. I was told that the carboys come out of the Atlanta warehouse and the bottles come out a California warehouse. Further, I was told shipping costs are determined by weight and distance. I am in central Ohio and that is about 2500 miles from California. I don't know where you are but the shipping cost from Atlanta to you must have been less than $149. That is all I can figure.
> 
> ...


----------



## reeflections (Sep 19, 2020)

I just checked them out too. The site actually says "Free Ground Shipping on MOST orders over $149." 

"MOST" being the operative word.

If you can use 5 6Gal carboys, that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 19, 2020)

www.packagingoptionsdirect.com ,, ordered 5, 6-gal carboys.... then as soon as they came in, i ordered 6, 6-gal carboys, both times i ordered, at check out they dropped the taxes, the premium Italian carboys, all 6-gal where less then 50 cents over $34 dollars each at my door, i have all Italian carboys, these premium ones are heaver then my standard Italian carboys, 

www.homebrewohio.com i order 10 cases of 750 ml wine bottles at a time.. no shipping charges. period, now if you live in the state they are in then you pay state sales tax, . 
but hey feel free, i know i do.... period
Dawg


----------



## robcameron (Aug 27, 2021)

Thank you for sharing. I might need some of these bottles in the future. Recently I opened a bar, and I decorated it with these bottles full of different alcoholic drinks. Some of them were broken by drunk people, so I may rebuy some of the bottles in the future. A big question for me is that why the bottles are so expensive? I bought twenty of them and paid three hundred dollars for them. Luckily I found a promo code on dontpayfull.com, and I didn't need to pay the full price of the purchase and save thirty dollars.


----------

